# 15er Puzzle in Windows Forms (Visual Studio 2008)



## OnBoard (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle, ich komme zu euch, weil ich grade Hilfe brauche.
 Ich habe vor kurz mit VS 2008 angefangen und ich wollte damit üben, aber mein Problem ist das ich es noch nicht so gut behersche. Ich kann schon einiges aber leider nicht zu viel.

 Ich versuche ein Spiel zu machen, es nicht natürlicher weise nichts originales, aber es ist ein gute anfang für eine schwerere Thema.
 Ihr kennt bestimmt den 15er Puzzle. 
 Hier ein Bild davon:

*Bild*

So soll es ungefähr aussehen.

 So weit sehr schön, aber jetzt kommen die Probleme......



*Erstens: *
  Wie soll ich den Randomizer aufbauen? 

* Möglichekeiten:*
          - Die Zahlen in ein Random aufzubauen (Will das nicht so leicht haben);
          - Oder die Buttons sollen nach zufalls Prinzip funktionieren ( Wäre für mich eine gute Herausforderung, wenn ich es verstehen würde wie)

*Problem: *
          - Bei ein zufall Prinzip werden die Buttons gemischt und die Zahlen werden dadurch gemischt, aber wenn ich die Buttons mischen will, wie mache ich es das die sie sich nicht über einander lappen?



* Zweitens: *
  Wie Kann ich die Buttons in bewegung setzten? 

* Möglichkeiten:*
          - Per Mouse click;
          - Drag and Drop System ( Hin und her ziehen);
          - Per Tastatur (W,A,S,D oder per Pfeilen);

*Problem: *
          - Wie kann ich die Buttons bewegen so das die sich nicht über einander lappen?
          - Wie kann ich es machen das die Grenzen(der Unterpanel) nicht überschritten wird? 
          - Bei Pfeil oder Maus click, wie kann man die Rände der Buttons oder Pannel eingehalten?

 Ich denke, dass die sind die bisherige Probleme die ich habe xD



 Ich möchte euch bitten das ihr nicht so hart mit mir umgeht, da ich immer noch ein Anfänger bin. Und bitte lasst die böse Google kommentare , wenn ich was genaueres gefunden hätte, wäre ich nicht hier.


----------



## OnBoard (3. Juni 2009)

B.U.M.P. 

Sorry aber ich brauche ein paar Antworten ^^


----------



## Lucky Loc (6. August 2009)

Brauchst du immer noch Hilfe zu dem Thema?
Ich hab als erstes Projekt etwas ähnliches gemacht, 
könnte dir also eine ganze Menge Code-Snippets schicken.

Gruss 

Lucky Loc


----------

